# Does PCM on Tivo Edge output loseless Dolby Digital 5.1



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a new Tivo Edge and have been playing around with different audio configurations between the Tivo Edge, my LG OLED TV and Marantz AVR. I noticed that if I use PCM audio out from the Edge, to my TV set to passthrough audio to my AVR Receiver over HDMI, the Receiver shows Dolby Digital being received. If I play a DD 5.1 Amazon Prime Movie on the Tivo it seems to play back as DD 5.1 through my speakers.

Does the Tivo Edge PCM setting actually output LPCM which is capable of carrying loseless Dolby Digital 5.1.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

No, 
There are no sources that the Edge would use that are lossless.
While LPCM can carry lossless audio there's nothing the Edge could output in lossless format.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Terrestrial said:


> I have a new Tivo Edge and have been playing around with different audio configurations between the Tivo Edge, my LG OLED TV and Marantz AVR. I noticed that if I use PCM audio out from the Edge, to my TV set to passthrough audio to my AVR Receiver over HDMI, the Receiver shows Dolby Digital being received. If I play a DD 5.1 Amazon Prime Movie on the Tivo it seems to play back as DD 5.1 through my speakers.
> 
> Does the Tivo Edge PCM setting actually output LPCM which is capable of carrying loseless Dolby Digital 5.1.


What lossless audio would the TiVo be able to pass through? If you are thinking of Dolby Digital Plus (DD+), that is a lossy codec. The lossless variant is Dolby TrueHD.

I am unaware of ANY broadcast, cable, or streaming source of lossless audio.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

I did more testing last night and it looks like the PCM setting on the Tivo Edge just outputs 2 channel stereo. My receiver was in "auto" surround mode so it converted the 2 channel stereo to a simulated surround.

I was hoping the Edge PCM setting was like Apple TV 4k and Xbox1 which do decode Dolby MAT and output DD over LPCM with ATMOS.

If I set the Tivo Edge to output Dolby Digital, I run into a LipSync problem when passing the DD through the TV to my Receiver. I was trying to make a "family friendly" configuration, but it looks like I will need to set this up the normal way with the Tvio connected to the Receiver and the Receiver passing Video to the TV.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Terrestrial said:


> If I set the Tivo Edge to output Dolby Digital,* I run into a LipSync problem when passing the DD through the TV to my Receiver.* I was trying to make a "family friendly" configuration, but it looks like I will need to set this up the normal way with the Tvio connected to the Receiver and the Receiver passing Video to the TV.


I'm sorry but you're doing this the long way around and I'm surprised you haven't had more issues, the whole "can LPCM carry lossless" question wasn't even close to the issue at hand, you should strike the word lossless from your vocabulary. 

I'm making an assumption you're doing this all with HDMI cables and ARC, but you could also have a Toslink cable in there and that would generate exactly this type of issue since it's can't sync the audio to the video the way HDMI would.

The other assumption I'm making and shouldn't be, is that you've confirmed that your receiver doesn't pass through signals in standby, nor does it let you change sources in standby, because that would totally resolve this issue in a family friendly way. In that case a receiver with standby pass-through and switching would be a great component to add, especially if your current one is aging out.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> I'm making an assumption you're doing this all with HDMI cables and ARC, but you could also have a Toslink cable in there and that would generate exactly this type of issue since it's can't sync the audio to the video the way HDMI would.
> 
> The other assumption I'm making and shouldn't be, is that you've confirmed that your receiver doesn't pass through signals in standby, nor does it let you change sources in standby, because that would totally resolve this issue in a family friendly way. In that case a receiver with standby pass-through and switching would be a great component to add, especially if your current one is aging out.


Yes I am using the latest HDMI cables (18Gbps, 4k/60, HDR, ARC, etc) and no TOSlink for this configuration as I do want to be able to use ATMOS for movies.

My Receiver does have Standby Passthrough, I have not used that before so I will give it a try to see if it works for the kids.

Thanks


----------

